# UAE firm to launch telecom services in Pakistan next year



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*WARID Telecom to launch its services in Pakistan next year*
Pakistan Times Business & Commerce Desk

LAHORE: New licence cell-phone company WARID telecom will start its operation in Pakistan from the beginning of year 2005, said Chairman Warid Telecom and UAE Minister Shiekh Nahayan Mubarak Al-Nayhayan, says a news report. 

Sheikh Al-Nayhayan, who is also the chairman United Bank Limited, Bank Alflah and the minister for higher technology of the UAE was speaking to reporters at States Guest House in connection with signing ceremony of finalising the strategic alliance with WARID and Ericsson telecom here on Sunday. 

From Ericsson company, President and Chief Executive officer Pakistan Zibber Mohiuddin signed the strategic alliance documents. 

Under the strategic alliance agreement, Ericsson would provide Warid telecom a complete turnkey state of the art network GSM solution, which encompasses the supply of core and radio network equipment, network design, rollout as well as professional services like full network operations and maintenance. 

Earlier, Sheikh Al-Nayhayan met President General Pervez Musharraf and briefed him about his company’s network in Pakistan. He said the telecom sector of Pakistan has been flourished very rapidly and the business opportunities in sector were more as compare to past. He told the WARID telecom believe in level playing and they (Warid) would provide better services than any other company. He said the company would become operational from the beginning of next year. 

The UAE minister said Warid telecom stands committed to provide the finest mobile phone services to consumers in Pakistan and their partnership with Ericsson, the leader in this field was the proof of their commitment to the Pakistan market where we feel that superior technology coupled with impeccable customer oriented services is the key to attaining leadership. 

President and CEO of Ericsson Pakistan Zibber Mohiuddin said they were looking forward to long and mutually beneficial relationship with WARID telecom.●


----------



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe a bit off topic but anyone have any ideas when Etisalat lose their monopoly?
Having spent the last 2 days on the phone trying to get the correct phone number for my company listed with 181 I cat wait for some competition.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

heard some rumours, there will be some competition next year! am not sure though!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

DubaiDave, in a way Etisalat has partially lost its monopoly! A new company, called SAHM provides telephone, internet, and television entertainment services to Dubai Marina, Emirates Hills and other residents. We use them, and they are much cheaper and much more efficient that Etisalat, especially when it comes to internet connection speeds. I would rather die than go back to Etisalat now :bash: 
Their site is www.sahm.ae


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

never heard of sahm, but i think etisalat will get some real competition next year. another company doing the same will be founded or whatever! already looked for this article, but can't find it as long time ago!


----------



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Never heard of the either. But anythings got to be better than Etisalat!


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

sahm is not new and provide services only to Emaar "for Emaar projects" and I think they don't block sites since it made for expatriates...

You will see 1 or 2 companies by next year and I think they will only provide mobile services…


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

AMDXL said:


> sahm is not new and provide services only to Emaar "for Emaar projects" and I think they don't block sites since it made for expatriates...
> 
> You will see 1 or 2 companies by next year and I think they will only provide mobile services…


SAHM _is_ new it was launched in 2002 and no they don't use a proxy server so no blocked sites


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

For me it’s old "2002"… and it is part of Emaar so we won’t see their services outside Emaar properties… but I can say SAHM is much better than Etisalat “juiced you’re lucky”


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Ericsson and Warid sign service contract*

STOCKHOLM (September 08 2004): Swedish telecom equipment maker Ericsson signed a mobile network services contract with Warid Telecom in Pakistan on Tuesday, the world's biggest producer of mobile networks said in a statement.

Under the contract, Ericsson will provide network design, deployment and integration of a complete GSM, GPRS mobile network, including core and radio network infrastructure.

Ericsson will take the responsibility for the operation and maintenance as well as optimisation of Warid's network, it said.

Coverage and network build-out will begin immediately and the network is expected to be ready for commercial launch in early 2005, the Swedish firm said.

Copyright Reuters, 2004


----------



## Sultan (Jul 2, 2004)

*Ericsson gets GSM/GPRS Pakistan order*

STOCKHOLM: Telefon AB LM Ericsson (ERICY) said Tuesday it has received an order for telecommunications network equipment and services from Pakistan’s Warid Telecom. 

The contract covers the first phase of Warid’s nationwide Global System for Mobile, or GSM, and General Packet Radio Services, or GPRS, networks covering 28 major cities. The value of the deal was not disclosed. 

Under the contract, Ericsson will provide turnkey network design, deployment and integration of a complete GSM/GPRS solution, including supply of core and radio network infrastructure. 

The Swedish group will also take full responsibility for operation and maintenance, as well as optimization of Warid’s network. 

Coverage and network build-out will begin immediately and the network is expected to be ready for commercial launch in early 2005. dow jones newswires

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=story_8-9-2004_pg5_3


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

AMDXL said:


> For me it’s old "2002"… and it is part of Emaar so we won’t see their services outside Emaar properties… but I can say SAHM is much better than Etisalat “juiced you’re lucky”


Well I suppose you can consider it old, depending on your point of view, and yes, ANYTHING is better than Etisalat :lol:


----------

